# Good dog needs a home.



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My father passed away on the 5th unexpectedly and I have acquired his dog. They took her to the pound initially so I got her out of there, but as it sits I now have 3 dogs in a small home that is only legally allowed to have 2.

She is a very loyal and friendly dog but belongs on a farm or ranch where she can spend her time chasing mice or bunnies, etc. She is in overall good health but is definitely not an indoor type of dog. I believe she is a shepherd mix of some sort and weighs about 50 lbs.

If anyone knows somewhere she can live out the rest of her days in relative comfort (she is 9 years old now) please contact me.

She's the black one...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow sorry to hear that about your dad. I'll keep my ears open for somebody that wants a dog.


----------

